# Helpful book for those with Anxiety issues



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

I've read this book earlier this year, I own it and I refer to it here and there, it's very helpful actually.
Anyways check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/Anxiety-Phobia-Workbook-Edmund-Bourne/dp/1572248912

I have used this book, it's very informative and helped me a lot with my anxiety for the better. I went from the lowest point in my life to the highest its been ever since my IBS started, not saying this book did everything, but it taught me some useful things. Im sure you can pick it up at your book store, im from Canada so I bought it from a chapters/indigo. Its available across North America.
enjoy


----------

